# bond arms snakeslayer iv



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

just got this firearm, the trigger pull is heavy , will this with breakin lightin up or can I have it worked on the lighten up the pull? thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jamesbond said:


> just got this firearm, the trigger pull is heavy , will this with breakin lightin up or can I have it worked on the lighten up the pull? thanks


I've got two Bond Arms derringers, Snakeslayer and Texas Defender. There's really not much you can do to lighten the trigger as there are very few moving parts. They are very awkward to shoot because of the way the gun sits in your hand which in my opinion is the most contributing factor for the heavy trigger pull. You're actually pulling up on the trigger instead of straight back and at a point on the trigger where there is the least amount of leverage.

These guns are more of a novelty item. But they are pretty damn cool and are extremely well made. One mean looking bastard! Especially with their over/under barrels. I really like them in spite of their drawbacks. The Snakeslayer with 3' 410 PDX loads is anything but pleasant to shoot. They're not very practical for self defense as they have to be cocked first then fired and only hold two rounds.

When out in the desert the S&W Governor with 2.5 inch .410 shotshells is a much better option.


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

Would a rubber grip work better? thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jamesbond said:


> Would a rubber grip work better? thanks


That might help with the recoil, but the trigger pull you'll be SOL.


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks desertman


----------



## JimmyJ7 (Aug 15, 2016)

just chipping in my tuppence worth, I saw a YouTube video and this guy claimed that the difficulties of firing one of these could be overcome by pulling the trigger with your ring finger, I'm from England and know nothing though. But just curious if it is true or nonsense.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimmyJ7 said:


> just chipping in my tuppence worth, I saw a YouTube video and this guy claimed that the difficulties of firing one of these could be overcome by pulling the trigger with your ring finger, I'm from England and know nothing though. But just curious if it is true or nonsense.


Probably just nonsense. Although I've never tried it. As cool as these guns are they serve no real practical purpose. It's not like you're gonna' take 'em out and fire a couple hundred rounds through it just for fun. Unless you enjoy the recoil, they're anything but fun to shoot. Of course there are different barrels and calibers that are available for them. But that still doesn't change the awkwardness of holding, aiming and firing this pistol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jamesbond said:


> thanks desertman


You're welcome! Of course those are just my opinions of owning and firing those Bond Arms derringers. Like I've said they're pretty damn cool and very well made. I have no intention of getting rid of mine. As impractical as they are, there's just something about them that I really like.


----------



## JimmyJ7 (Aug 15, 2016)

by the way, I realised I got confused when I said ring finger I meant the middle finger, I seem to remember the guy was quite sincere talking about on you Tube.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

JimmyJ7 said:


> just chipping in my tuppence worth, I saw a YouTube video and this guy claimed that the difficulties of firing one of these could be overcome by pulling the trigger with your ring finger, I'm from England and know nothing though. But just curious if it is true or nonsense.


Although I wouldn't fire a big-bore derringer with this technique, I must admit that it works very well indeed with a DAO Hi-Standard .22 rimfire derringer.

One lays one's index finger alongside the derringer's barrel, and, using that as an instinctive sighting tool, one then uses one's "social indicator" finger to press the pistol's trigger.

The result is quick, successful, moderately accurate close-range hits. It's good enough at "bad breath distance." Of course, it's only a .22 rimfire...


----------

